# 1967 Schwinn stingray Deluxe 2 speed



## Vbushnell (Apr 11, 2017)

The blue stingray is a popular thread subject this week.  Here is August 1967 (HC serial) stingray.  
All core parts are date coded 67....handlebars/stem/crank/fork  
Replaced tires.  Seat was recovered at least a decade ago using fabric store vinyl.  Two speed with overdrive and front brake.  
Tuned and riding great.  Paint shows lots of battle scars and character.  Wet sanded to a smooth finish and sealed to capture original decals and enhance all the beauty marks.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice bike and WOW an accurate and honest descrption. Like the clear coat idea.


----------



## kasper (Apr 12, 2017)

hey v bushnell Tom from new York we spoke like a week ago. very nice bike here.


----------



## Vbushnell (Apr 12, 2017)

kasper said:


> hey v bushnell Tom from new York we spoke like a week ago. very nice bike here.



Welcome to the site Tom.  Thanks!  I really like that rough and tough look.  To me that is the most work out of all the ways to restore/preserve a bike.  Working around all the rough areas to create a smooth finish without removing the original decals takes a lot of work.  Much easier to blast and paint. 
if you have not already......... make sure you post what you are looking for in the WANTED forum. 
Good luck!  Lots of experienced bike guys here.  Someone should be able to help you out.

Van


----------

